# ابحث عن دبلوم سيفتي في الشرقية



## بهراااااااااام (5 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

اود ان القي التحية على الجميع و خاصة من انشئ هذا التقى المميز و الفريد من نوعة 

و ارجو ان تقبلون عضو جديد معكم

و مع اول مشاركة اود ان اعرف المعاهد التي تدرس السيفتي في المنطقة الشرقية 

مع شكر المقدم للجميع:84:


----------



## sayed00 (5 مارس 2008)

مرحبا بك اخى الكريم

احول طلبك لاخونا مهندس الصقعى (بو فهد)
عنده دورات الاوشا فى السعوديه


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

اقدر لك مرورك اخير الكريم و افادتك


----------



## الصقعبي (20 مارس 2008)

هناك ثلاث دورات بمدينة الجبيل الصناعية
1- Safety Leadership 2 days from 26-26 march 2008
2- OSHA Safety & Health Management System 5 days from 29 march to 02 April 2008 
3- دورة مهارات مشرفي الأمن والسلامة في المنشآت الصناعية 5 أيام من 5 الى 9 أبريل 2008


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مارس 2008)

شكراً لكم على روح التعاون العالية


----------



## mos (5 أبريل 2008)

أخى الكريم أود معرفة الشهادات التخصصية الدولية فى هذا المجال وأسماء المواقع الأليكترونية .
مع خالص التحية..


----------



## هيثم الريس (8 أبريل 2008)

اخي الصقعبي ممكن إسم المكان والجها المنضمة


----------



## مهاجر بإحساس (18 يوليو 2009)

أرجو أرسال لي مصطلحات عن السلامة وخاصة في المشاريع 
وسماء كتب تختص في السلامة


----------



## مهاجر بإحساس (18 يوليو 2009)

ما أسماء المعاهد المختصة في مجال السلامة في المنطقة الشرقية و أماكنها


----------



## مهاجر بإحساس (18 يوليو 2009)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> شكراً لكم على روح التعاون العالية


 مساء الخير أخ غسان 
اود معرفة مصطلحات في السلامة و خاصة المتعلقة بالمشاريع و اسماء الكتب مع المعاهد المختصة بهاذا المجال في المنطقة الشرقية


----------



## KING 1 (19 يوليو 2009)

كم المبلغ لهذه الدورات


----------



## مهاجر بإحساس (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أقصد الدوارت لعام 2009


----------



## معترف (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

حبيبي انصحك تروح معهد المشرق العربي في البحرين قريب من الجسر عندهم دورات ما شاء الله وعندهم دبلومة كما اعتقد ويجيبون مدرسين من برى وانا درست عندهم مدرسنا كان امريكي من سيفتي كونسل من نفس المنظمة وليهم موقع على النت.

بالتوفيق


----------



## العابد الفرجاني (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هذه الدورة للمتحصلين علي IGC وهي موجودة في الخليج العربي
The Nebosh International Diploma



The NEBOSH International Diploma is a structured qualification to enable you to progress your career 
In health and safety and offers the academic requirements for chartered membership of IOSH, it aims to 
Provide the knowledge and understanding that underpins competent performance as a health and safety 
Professional. The application of this knowledge with relevant structured experience will assist the development 
Of competency as a health and safety professional.

The NEBOSH International Diploma comprises 4 units and a preparatory unit for communication and training skills 

Unit A : Managing Health and safety 
Element (1): Principles of health and safety management 
Element (2): Loss causation and prevention in the work place 
Element (3): Identifying hazards, assessing and evaluating risk 
Element (4): Risk Control and emergency planning 
Element (5): Organizational factors
Element (6): Human factors
Element (7): Regulating health and safety 
Element (8): Measuring health and safety performance 

Unit B: Hazardous agents in the workplace 
Element (1): General aspects of occupational health and hygiene 
Element (2): Principles of Toxicology and Epidemiology 
Element (3): Hazardous substances: evaluating risk
Element (4): Hazardous substances: prevention and protective measures 
Element (5): Hazardous substances: monitoring and maintenance of control measures 
Element (6): Biological agents 
Element(7): Physical agents (1): noise and vibration 
Element (8): Physical agents (2): radiation and thermal 
Element (9): Psycho-social agents 
Element (10): Ergonomic agents 

Unit C: Workplace and work equipment
Element (1): General workplace issues 
Element (2): Principles of fire and explosion 
Element (3): Workplace fire risk assessment 
Element (4): The storage, handling and processing of dangerous substances 
Element (5): Work equipment 
Element (6): Machinery Safety 
Element (7): Mechanical handling 
Element (8): Electrical safety 
Element (9): Safety in construction and demolition 
Element (10): environmental pollution and waste management 

Unit D: Application of health and safety theory and practice 
Delegates are required to make detailed review of health and safety performance of 
A workplace or organization and produce a justified action plan to improve performance 
In an assessment of approximately 8000 words 

Your learning is supported by Connaught Diploma website, there are 3 hours exam, one for each unit 
Respectively and 1 written assignment, on the successful completion of the international diploma and registration 
And participation in the Initial professional development ( IPD) , the designator letters GradIOSH can be used 
On satisfactory completion of IPD over 2 years, a skills based portfolio and professional peer review, this lead 
To CMIOSH ( Chartered member of institution of Occupational safety and health)

The International NEBOSH Diploma is 6 weeks over 11/12 months plus 3 half days for the exam 

we have scheduled the upcoming NEBOSH International Diploma dates in January 2010, as follows:
Week 1: 28th Feb to 4th March 
Week 2:- 25th to 29th April 
Week 3:- 6th to 10th June 
Exam:- July 
Week 4:- 25th to 29th July 
Week 5:- 19th to 23rd September 
Week 6:- 14th to 18th November 
Exam:- January 
Exam:- January 
The international NEBOSH Diploma costs (* 9,537* $) , that are inclusive of all course material 
The payments should be in six installment, meaning USD *1,589* each installment, and the installment payment should be done at least 2-3 weeks before each course 
Meals and key supporting documents refreshment, lunch, 
registration fees, examination fee, certificate etc..

The Consultant :
The consultant name will be a subject to the consultants time schedules and 
Availability with the course date , we have to insure that connaught have a large 
Team of highly qualified full-time consultants with such professional experience 
Consultants for teaching the international diploma in Cairo would include names like :

1-Dr.Brian Newbury, our consultant with a back ground in chemicals and 
Nuclear industry ,with bachelor of science BSc(hons), an inspector for the British health and safety executive ( HSE)
And a technical director for connaught compliance training services 
He is having PhD in HSE and Associate member of institute of environmental management and assessment ( AIEMA) along with other qualifications 

2-Dr.Simon Johns, our consultant with a with bachelor of science BSc(hons )
With an enforcement background in health and safety, A chartered member of 
Institution of occupational safety and health ( CMIOSH), and with his responsibility for the academic and delivery standards of courses along with other qualifications 

3-Dr.Rob Cooling: our consultant with high qualifications for providing health and safety training across diverse range of industries , with bachelor of science BSc, A chartered member of Institution of occupational safety and health ( CMIOSH),along with a consultancy support through out the middle east and India 

3-Dr.Fiona Draper: our consultant with high experience in chemical manufacturing 
And engineering research, , with bachelor of science BSc , A chartered member of Institution of occupational safety and health ( CMIOSH), and Associate member of institute of environmental management and assessment ( AIEMA) along with other qualifications 

Course Location : (Sofitel Hotel ) in Cairo.. 


You can arrange the payment by credit card, check, bank transfer or deposit 
it as per accounts details below. 

Payable to: Connaughtgulf compliance services
Account Number: 02 0719316001 
Swift code: BBME AEAD 
Bank: HSBC - Jebel Ali, Dubai UAE 

In case of credit card payment: 
Credit Card Holder Name: 
Card Number: 
Card expiry date: 
Security Number (last 3 digits at the back of card): 
Card type (visa or master)

Thank you 

Hesham Fouad 

Sales Account Manager (Egypt)
Tel: +20 0100587800
Fax: +971 4 362 5330
Email: [URL="http://uk.mc230.mail.yahoo.com/mc/[email protected]"][email protected][/URL]
Web: www.connaughtgulf.com
Connaught Compliance Training delegate has won the award for best results for the NEBOSH National General Certificate 2009
ConnaughtComplianceGulf Services - Proud Member Of | BUILDSAFEUAE www.buildsafeuae.com 























































*Connaught plc is a FTSE 250 company. We are the UK's leading provider of integrated services operating in the compliance, **social housing and public sector markets.*


Please visit our website to see a full list of Connaught 's Registered Companies http://www.connaught.plc.uk/group/aboutconnaught/registeredcompanies

Disclaimer:
The information transmitted is intended only for the person or entity to which it is addressed and may contain confidential and/or privileged material. Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of, or taking of any action in reliance upon, this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. If you received this in error, please contact the sender and delete this message. Connaught plc, Head Office 01392 444546


----------



## مهاجر بإحساس (5 فبراير 2010)

*دورات في أمن و السلامة*

سؤالي عن الدوارت المتوفرة لعام 2010 المختصة في السلامة في المشاريع مثل دورات عن الحريق أو منع الخسائر أو الدورات المهمة في مجال السلامة.


----------



## e-asker (6 يونيو 2011)

up


----------



## e-asker (6 يونيو 2011)

هل يوجد مراكز او معاهد تعطي دبلوم داخل السعودية او في اي بلد من الشرق الأوسط


----------



## عمر صالح 1 (8 يونيو 2011)

*هناك ثلاث دورات بمدينة الجبيل الصناعية
1- Safety Leadership 2 days from 26-26 march 2008
2- OSHA Safety & Health Management System 5 days from 29 march to 02 April 2008 
3- دورة مهارات مشرفي الأمن والسلامة في المنشآت الصناعية 5 أيام من 5 الى 9 أبريل 2008*​



انا من اهل الجبيل الصناعيه اذا في احد يفيدنا عن اماكن هذي الدورات اكون له من الشاكرين


----------



## e-asker (9 يونيو 2011)

مازال الأخوان ينتظرون ... شخص يزودنا عن المراكز التي تعطي دبلوم سيفتي أو دبلوم الصحه والسلامه المهنية 


إذا لاتعرف هذا لايمنع إن تسأل اصدقائق حتى تساعد اخوانك وتكسب اجر


----------



## omersoliman (20 يونيو 2011)

اخى العزيز لقد حضرت دبلومة قوية جدا فى السلامة المهنية فى مجال الحفر وخدمات الحفر فى مصر واسم الدبلومة هو SPDS Petro safety Diploma و الحقيقة اننى استفدت جدا وفرقت معى كثير و وكنت اعمل فى الانشاات والا ن اعمل فى شركة حفر ابار فى تونس و الفضل للة تعالى يمكننى المساعدة اذا اردت


----------



## deeb 94 (31 أغسطس 2012)

اخي الغزيز ممكن اعرف مكان و سعر الدبلومة ضروري جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر ومزيد من التقدم و النجاح


----------

